# hey just bought an 03 spec v need help



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey i just bought an 03 spec v "it's yellow" anywayz i was deciding on what to do first i could use some help

borla cat back - not sure how it sounds if you have a clip send me one

injen or aem - cold air intake

balance shaft - stillen?? not sure if i should until i have a few thousand miles on it or so, 

also has anyone had a problem w/ light bulbs i went through so many w/ my honda i wasn't sure if it's worth it to change the head and fog lights
does anyone know the blubs sizes for the two??
if you guys got any info i'm open to suggestions and if you have some links for parts help me out thankx a lot


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

do intake, you'll thank yourself


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

for some reason i would go with suspension (and rims) first even though u dont have it on your list, because ur ride should be stable first before you do any engine upgrades. Just my opinion


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *for some reason i would go with suspension (and rims) first even though u dont have it on your list, because ur ride should be stable first before you do any engine upgrades. Just my opinion *


ever drive a Spec V? the suspensions is pretty damn stable.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Intake. It will give you the most hp without voiding your warranty (balance shafts). Although balance shafts *shouldn't* void your warranty, this is Nissan we're talking about.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

V Dude said:


> *Intake. It will give you the most hp without voiding your warranty (balance shafts). Although balance shafts *shouldn't* void your warranty, this is Nissan we're talking about. *


that depends on the dealership u go to.........some dealerships are cool with mods. others are not........the dealership pretty much has to prove that your mod caused any damage pertaining to the reason u take it in for repair.....if that made any sense and as far as balance shafts i'm not sure, like i said it depends on the dealer


----------



## Derwud (Feb 8, 2003)

*Warranty help*

Stay away from Internal Engine Mods, I.E. Counter Balancer mods and Squeeze and warranty will be fine. Bolt-ons are okay. Also don't incrminate yourself on the web with posts and video of the fun things you do with your car!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Derwud....you have a new Titan???
I was wondering how you like it, I didn't think they were coming out until the fall of this year....or are you just sending out some intention on what you will be in!


----------



## Derwud (Feb 8, 2003)

*'04 Titan*

No, just dreaming. Tired of crap American trucks! I've been waiting for a real truck.:cheers:


----------



## Phill The Thrill (Mar 7, 2003)

NISMO82 said:


> *Hey i just bought an 03 spec v "it's yellow" anywayz i was deciding on what to do first i could use some help
> 
> borla cat back - not sure how it sounds if you have a clip send me one
> 
> *


Dude, Borla doesn't make a catback system for the Spec V, it's a axel back (only a muffler) Sounds great on the car but no more than 1-2 HP gain, if that.

If you like the rumble sound, ok get the Borla axel back.
But if you want more ZOOM get the CAI

Phill


----------

